# Is it to early to book a cruise for Jan-Feb 2013?



## kenie (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to surprise the DW with a cruise.
We have never been on one and she really wants to try it out.

Thinking of a 14 night Carribean cruise for early '13.
She likes hot and it would be a good intro to the different islands.

Is it to early to book and where are the best places to buy from?
I've been to crucon looking.

Any cruise-lines to avoid?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2011)

Go ahead and book it. We like CruCon fine as well as www.vacationstogo.com either one will give you any discounts if/when prices drop. You have to watch prices and ask.

A big part of the fun- especially for a longer cruise (like 14 days +) is to join Cruise Critic's Roll Calls (google it). These are online 'meeting places' a bit like TUG for specific ships/cruise dates. Participants will discuss cabins, shore excursions (usually better/cheaper than those offered by the cruise line), activities. Often there will be private parties and get-togethers. Personalities will emerge, and the earlier you find your cruise and join, the more it will add to your experience.

We like Celebrity or RCCL. NCL is OK, Carnival has a bit too much 'party' or 'Spring Break' type activity for us, but ymmv. 

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 18, 2011)

I usually book through the Cruise Line site. One less place to go through if things go wrong. We take a cruise about once every two or three years.

You could pick out a cruise and then join the Cruise line loyalty program as well.

We prefer Royal Caribbean and have reached "status" in their loyalty program.  One benefit which may be universal is if there is a price reduction, our price is usually reduced to match.

You could also wait until later to see what sales pop up closer to the date.

I agree with Jim's analysis of the "type" of experience on NCL and Carnival. RCCL seems to attract a slightly younger group than NCL but both are more "mature" than Carnival. OTOH, there are all ages on all cruise lines except few kids and young adults on the super premium lines like Seabourn.

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2011)

We have also had some success researching cruises through any of the online discounters, but booking direct through the cruise line. Something in the back of my mind says it's easier to get discounts as prices change without going through an agent. I also agree with joining whatever line you select's loyalty program. That said, we have not been too loyal- and have just now achieved any 'status' at all. Incidentally, we took 4 cruises in the last year- and won't repeat that again in the foreseeable future. 

You will see plenty of gray hair on most cruises, but they are only kidding about 'scooter races' on Holland America. 

Jim


----------



## kenie (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks.

We are in mid 40's and neither of us are looking for a party scene but I don't think we want it too quiet either.  We would want some activities on board and not to formal. 

I am one of those guys who does not own a suit or tie...  
The wife dresses up nice, but I'm not sure about me....


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 18, 2011)

kenie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I am one of those guys who does not own a suit or tie...



I used to own about a dozen suits but the last time I wore one was in Jan 1997. 

I usually take a tux if it fits in the luggage after the wife is done packing just because I like to play "Rat Pack" and remember Frank, Sammy, Dean, Peter and Joey. That said, "Formal Nights" on a cruise are fading away.

Cheers


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 18, 2011)

We like Celebrity Cruise Line a premium cruise line because it not a party ship. The atmosphere is laid back with excellent service by the staff and excellent food.

May I suggest you venture over to a web site called cruise critic to learn first hand about sailing on various cruise line.

This cruise critics web site is the #1 cruise web site for information; liked the TUG website is the #1 web site for timeshare information.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2011)

kenie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We are in mid 40's and neither of us are looking for a party scene but I don't think we want it too quiet either.  We would want some activities on board and not to formal.
> 
> ...



I think you would find plenty of people with your interests on either Celebrity or RCCL. There are so many onboard activities that you have to schedule yourself around them. Trivia, painting lessons, dancing, eating, ship tours (bridge, engine room) music in 4-5 venues around the ship, shopping, cards, eating some more, not to mention reading, sunning, swimming, etc etc etc.

There will be 3 or so 'formal nights' on a 14 night cruise. You can either blow them off and eat at the buffet, rent a tux onboard, or what I do, take a sport jacket and turtleneck. No one will say a word and your wife will love it.

+1 for Cruise Critic. That's where you'll find the Roll Calls, too.

Jim


----------



## kwindham (Dec 18, 2011)

kenie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We are in mid 40's and neither of us are looking for a party scene but I don't think we want it too quiet either.  We would want some activities on board and not to formal.
> 
> ...



My dh does not own a suit or tie either.  I dont mind dressing up, he hates it!  Lol. We did RC 9 night.  We found a nice mix of ages on board & really loved the cruise. I bought dh pair of kakhis slacks & a 2 nice dress/casual shirts with no tie for the 2 "formal" nights. I wore cocktail dresses. We both fit in perfectly even tho I was really concerned beforehand he would be underdressed.  Most women wore cocktail dresses or nice dressy pantsuits, most men wore about the same as my dh. There were some that wore full length formal dresses and a handful of men in tuxes or dress suits but not many.  Don't stress to much about your attire if you do RC.  Your not required to even go to the formal nights if you don't want to, you can have pizza by the pool if that's what you want.  My dh wasnt given a choice from me as I wanted to experience the entire cruise & everything it had to offer!   

A few things I really loved was the midnight chocolate buffet, never saw so much chocolate in so many forms!  The ice sculpture night was out of this world gorgeous!  The sunrise over nothing but blue water was beautiful putting it mildly!  The food was varied & delicious even for a picky eater such as myself.  There were plenty of variety in the way of activities if you want to participate, do nothing if that's what you like.  

Most of all, have fun!  We did this for our first anniversary, and I can tell you, those are memories we won't forget!

Btw~~~we are in our mid 30's


----------



## kenie (Dec 18, 2011)

I found a perfect cruise with Celebrity, with a great itinerary, but I need to schedule around my Grandmothers planned 100th birthday so it won't work for us. It looks like the only 14 day cruise Celebrity has for that time-frame.

We are going to be in Hawaii getting married in February and we are doing it on her 99th birthday.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 18, 2011)

A 14-day cruise would be nice and many here would jump at the chance, but I'm not sure that its a good idea for a first-time cruiser. She may like the idea of cruising, but once stuck on a boat for more than a few days, find that she needs more time on terra firma.

My first time was a 7-day cruise, by the end of which I'd had enuff. If I were to have any more of those "fun days at sea," I might have sworn off cruising. I'm not saying she couldn't handle it, just that, for some, it takes a little getting-used-to. IOW, a shorter try-out might be worthwhile.


----------



## kenie (Dec 18, 2011)

The other option I was thinking of is combining a 1 week cruise with a week  after at one of the  Royals.
Living where we do it's just not practical to go anywhere for a week.

As long as the wife can sit in the sun, she would be happy.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 18, 2011)

kenie said:


> The other option I was thinking of is combining a 1 week cruise with a week  after at one of the  Royals.
> Living where we do it's just not practical to go anywhere for a week.
> 
> As long as the wife can sit in the sun, she would be happy.



Suggestion whatever cruise line you select please join that cruise line loyality program.  On Celebrity Cruise Line it is called The Captain Club. 

Most cruise line loyality programs are free to join; after one sailing on that cruise line.  Please read up on each cruise line loyality program for more detail information .


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2011)

kenie said:


> The other option I was thinking of is combining a 1 week cruise with a week  after at one of the  Royals.
> Living where we do it's just not practical to go anywhere for a week.
> 
> As long as the wife can sit in the sun, she would be happy.



We have done this several times. TS in Spain or Italy or Mexico for a week with a week cruise on one end or the other. It makes what you spend on airfare seem a little less painful when we (as you) live far from an inexpensive travel gateway.

As others mentioned, you might find a 14 night cruise a bit much for a first time- 7- or 9 might be better. Otoh, we took 2- 14 night transatlantic cruises this year and there were several first-timers aboard each one and no one said they weren't having a wonderful time. Some had even done the 9-or 14 days previously so they were into the cruise for nearly a month! Color me envious!

Jim


----------



## PamMo (Dec 19, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> A 14-day cruise would be nice and many here would jump at the chance, but I'm not sure that its a good idea for a first-time cruiser. She may like the idea of cruising, but once stuck on a boat for more than a few days, find that she needs more time on terra firma.
> 
> My first time was a 7-day cruise, by the end of which I'd had enuff. If I were to have any more of those "fun days at sea," I might have sworn off cruising. I'm not saying she couldn't handle it, just that, for some, it takes a little getting-used-to. IOW, a shorter try-out might be worthwhile.



I agree with Talent312 - 14 days on a ship for a first cruise sounds too long, but it depends on where you go. We love cruising, but are very selective about itineraries. We use the ship as a floating hotel, where every day we wake up to explore a new port. We have _more _than enough time in the evenings to enjoy the amenities onboard, so we aren't fans of too many days at sea.

Your idea of combining a resort stay with a cruise is great. I'd recommend finding a cruise itinerary you really like, and then research ships and resorts. We've sailed with most lines, and have good memories of each. Our current favorite for romantic voyages is Oceania - their ships are beautiful and they have wonderful itineraries all around the world.

Another +1 for Cruise Critic and vacationstogo.com. And then check directly with the cruiseline. Sometimes VTG has special incentives/prices that can't be matched.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Go to www.cruisecritic.com  Read the reviews of cruise lines and ships to help decide what you would like. There are also features to help find out what cruise line is for you. USE A TRAVEL AGENT. I use one and have two cruises booked for this year. His national agency affiliation has given me onboard credits on both cruises as part of what they get for booking a certain number of people on each cruise. He has also alerted me to price reductions after I booked and before I paid, so I was able to take advantage. When there was a question with the cruise line as to if I qualified for certain reductions, he threw around his company's weight and got them to give them to me. The cruise line pays the agent so, whether you go direct or through an agent, you'll pay the same. If a problem arises, there's no advantage to not having a third party as that "third party" is the one who's going to call the cruise line and go around with them. We also find it advantageous to have an agent who has been on most of the ships we consider. He knows, after a few cruises, what we will and won't like and can even advise as to which cabin we want.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2011)

Kenie, back to your original question- even if you book now- more than a year before departure, all you pay is the deposit- usually about $200. The due date for the balance is usually 90 days before sailing. 

When selecting a cabin, look carefully at the deck plan and be sure that your cabin is not directly above or below a noisy public area- like above a theatre or below an eating venue where you can hear chairs moving around or music. As Steve mentions, an agent can help with this- even a discounter like CruCon.

Jim


----------



## icul8rg8r (Jan 2, 2012)

Our favorite cruise line is PRINCESS, then Royal Caribbean.  I personally avoid NCL and Carnival.  My favorite itinerary (besides inside passage Alaska) is Southern Caribbean. 7 or 10 days are plenty for a first-time cruiser.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 2, 2012)

*Another suggestion....*

We just returned 2 weeks ago from an 8 day Carnival Southern Caribbean itinerary :whoopie: - loved it!  (we've done RC, Princess, & Carnival) - We added extra days before and after the trip at the Marriott Oceana Palms on Singer Island.

My suggestion however for any winter sailing is to stay and start as far south as possible....if what you're looking for is sunny warm then start where it's already sunny and warmer (Puerto Rico; Barbados, etc).  The seas were a bit rougher leaving FL than I expected.

p.s.   I also love warm weather and sunny beaches.....but I think my absolute favorite cruise was Alaska - my husband said my favorite word the entire trip was "spectacular" 

Have a great trip!
Judy


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 3, 2012)

+1 for Cruise Critic.  Knowledge is power (just like TUG).


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 3, 2012)

A second on Cruise Critic.

We have used 

Malek Stavinoha
Travel Counselor
Vacations To Go
mstavinoha@vacationstogo.com
US and Canada:             800-338-4962       ext. 7622
UK free phone: 0800-279-8084 ext. 7622
International:             001-713-974-2121       ext. 7622
Hours: Mon-Fri: 11am-8pm (CST)

several times and he has done a good job for us.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 5, 2012)

*10 or 11 days*

Just got back from a Celeb Equinox cruise to Central America- 4 sea days and 6 port days.

I'd suggest that you consider this length itinerary or, as others have suggested, combine a 7 day with a land destination.

For European cruises, we like adding a timeshare week on either end. Since we're over the pond might as well take advantage of being there and flying intra-Europe is pretty reasonable.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree that investigating the loyalty programs is worthwhile; sometimes there are discounts that are worth getting, and evey the coupon books they put in your stateroom have some discounts worth having.

Celebrity is the only cruise line (that I know of) that keeps records based on the number of cruises, not the number of days cruised, so you could take a short trial run to see what the effect was on your wife.  The trial run could be a surprise, and the later, longer cruise would still be a surprise.  There are some pretty spectacular one day sales on the Celebrity web site that you can see only if you are a Captain's Club member--which the short, trial run would accomplish.


----------



## Art (Jan 8, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> I agree that investigating the loyalty programs is worthwhile; sometimes there are discounts that are worth getting, and evey the coupon books they put in your stateroom have some discounts worth having.
> 
> Celebrity is the only cruise line (that I know of) that keeps records based on the number of cruises, not the number of days cruised, so you could take a short trial run to see what the effect was on your wife.  The trial run could be a surprise, and the later, longer cruise would still be a surprise.  There are some pretty spectacular one day sales on the Celebrity web site that you can see only if you are a Captain's Club member--which the short, trial run would accomplish.



The Xciting Deals or whatever the one day Celebrity Tuesday sales are called are available to anyone.  However, one needs to  subscribe to  emails from Celebrity (a hit or miss thing) or  an on-line travel agency  to find out about them before Tuesday.

A couple agencies that provide  info on the weekly (new bookings  only) sales  are smartcruiser and crucon.  One watch out for a first time cruiser  is that these sales are usually after final payment date so the full price is due upon booking, and there are significant penalties for cancelling.

BTW, the  14 cruises on the Eclipse that I think the OP was  talking about are great.  We  did that itinerary  when it was being done on the Celebrity Constellation.  It was so popular that X  moved the Eclipse, bigger ship,  to the  itinerary. Unless past  practices have changed, that  itinerary ought to be repeated several times in the January to March  2013 time frame.

Art


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 14, 2012)

I also wanted to add that it is not too early.  We have booked up two two years before.  We booked our July 2013 cruise in November I believe.  If I book, I go - if I wait and wait, it might not happen.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 17, 2012)

kenie said:


> I would like to surprise the DW with a cruise.
> We have never been on one and she really wants to try it out.
> 
> Thinking of a 14 night Carribean cruise for early '13.
> ...



LOL, we just booked * Sept 2013* Mediterranean cruise.  I have booked through agents as well as the cruise line directly.  This cruise as well as the one we just returned from to Alaska were booked through CruCon as they give some excellent shipboard credits.  And we were able to lower price on Alaska cruise each time Princess had a decrease.    If you want to PM me, I will give you more info about CruCon.  I believe they are offering some great perks on Celebrity cruises right now.   
As for formal nights, not necessary to dress if you don't want to .  On Princess I'd say max 50 % dress up, a bit higher perhaps on Celebrity but it isn't like "the old days" to be sure.
We love the Southern Carribean route out of San Juan as you are pretty much guaranteed great weather and smooth sailing, especially Jan-Feb.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 17, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> I agree that investigating the loyalty programs is worthwhile; sometimes there are discounts that are worth getting, and evey the coupon books they put in your stateroom have some discounts worth having.
> 
> Celebrity is the only cruise line (that I know of) that keeps records based on the number of cruises, not the number of days cruised, so you could take a short trial run to see what the effect was on your wife.  The trial run could be a surprise, and the later, longer cruise would still be a surprise.  There are some pretty spectacular one day sales on the Celebrity web site that you can see only if you are a Captain's Club member--which the short, trial run would accomplish.



Princess counts number of cruises for various levels of their Captain's Club but then awards perks for number of days at sea!  I know because we just completed cruise #5 and were bumped from Gold to Platinum level.


----------



## EZ-ED (Sep 19, 2012)

Both Princess and NCL have cruise reservations available out to Jan of 2014 so your plan for 2013 should be no problem. As to who to book with the travel discounters will give you some excellent prices but not much support so if you can handle the research and planning try 

http://www.cruisecompete.com/ 

where several discounters will bid on your requested route.

Another option is (if you are a member of II) is to check out the cruise rates via II. I have found the II travel section to be occasionally very competitive (though limited selection) on both air fare and cruise prices.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 29, 2012)

I love cruising but it's not for everyone.  As others have said, the problem with a 14 day cruise is by the time you figure out it's not for you you are in the middle of the Caribbean  somewhere or in one of the locks at the Panama Canal!  My first cruise was a three day out of San Pedro, CA.  I see your location is BC. I would love to explore Alaska and combining a inside passage cruise with a land tour is still on my list but it definitely won't be HOT! AT least make sure there are several ports of calls just in case you are one of those who don't get your sea legs. It certainly can be fun and exciting but so is riding Space Mountain at Disneyland but, I wouldn't want to do it all the time.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 23, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We have also had some success researching cruises through any of the online discounters, but booking direct through the cruise line. Something in the back of my mind says it's easier to get discounts as prices change without going through an agent. I also agree with joining whatever line you select's loyalty program. That said, we have not been too loyal- and have just now achieved any 'status' at all. Incidentally, we took 4 cruises in the last year- and won't repeat that again in the foreseeable future.
> 
> You will see plenty of gray hair on most cruises, but they are only kidding about 'scooter races' on Holland America.
> 
> Jim



Actually a good agent will do a better job of lowering the price if the price drops. I monitor all my clients bookings and you would be surprised how many time we rebook under a lower class fare. I have never had a cruise line call me and say by the way we just reduced your fare. So you need to monitor yourself or have an agent do it for you. Also a cruise line only has one product to recommended (their own). A good agent is familiar with them all. For example I would recommend  Princess and Holland America in Alaska but if you call another line they will tell you they do the best in Alaska. I love celebrity but would not take it to Alaska or with kids. Each line has nice boats and some older not so nice boats. It does not cost you anything to use an agent they prices is the same and i often order online gifts for my clients

The cruise lines are cracking down on the online rebate sellers ,so pretty soon you will find that everyone will have the same price. Often I can take a group space even if it is for one client and they still get the group perks.

Even before I became a travel agent I booked with one. I booked a cruise with Sandy Lovell another TUG member before I received my certifications


----------

